# wanting some big drag radials



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all,
I have been having a little to much fun with the crappy bridgestones that came on my car and it is about time for me to buy some new rear tires. I am going to go with some sweet ass drag radials on my factory wheels. What is the max size I can clear with out having to do a bunch of modding. It's not a problem for me to cut or roll the fenders.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

EVL GOAT said:


> Hello all,
> I have been having a little to much fun with the crappy bridgestones that came on my car and it is about time for me to buy some new rear tires. I am going to go with some sweet ass drag radials on my factory wheels. What is the max size I can clear with out having to do a bunch of modding. It's not a problem for me to cut or roll the fenders.


Our guide indicates that if you upsize the tire on the OE wheel you will have rubbing on the suspension. No cutting, and modding should be done to prevent this as it will compromise your suspension.

If you upgrade your wheels our guide show a 275/40R17 can fit in the rear.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

EVL GOAT said:


> Hello all,
> I have been having a little to much fun with the crappy bridgestones that came on my car and it is about time for me to buy some new rear tires. I am going to go with some sweet ass drag radials on my factory wheels. What is the max size I can clear with out having to do a bunch of modding. It's not a problem for me to cut or roll the fenders.


rolling the fenders isn't a big deal nor does it compromise the car if done right. it took me about 1/2 an hour to do both of mine after i got the wheels off. you will need new wheels with the right offset or you'll need to get the stockers widened for bigger tires. that's what i did as it was cheaper getting 2 widened than buying 4 new ones and i like the stock, sleeper look. with that done i was able to put 285s in the back and can bottom them out without rubbing


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> rolling the fenders isn't a big deal nor does it compromise the car if done right. it took me about 1/2 an hour to do both of mine after i got the wheels off. you will need new wheels with the right offset or you'll need to get the stockers widened for bigger tires. that's what i did as it was cheaper getting 2 widened than buying 4 new ones and i like the stock, sleeper look. with that done i was able to put 285s in the back and can bottom them out without rubbing


Where can you get wheels widened and how much does it cost?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ROBSGTO said:


> Where can you get wheels widened and how much does it cost?


Weldcraft Wheels and it's expensive. i paid "only" $175 a wheel 3 years ago. i believe that it's $225 now. it's still cheaper doing 2 than buying 4 tho. it increases the offset as the added material goes on the "inside" of the wheel so the outer part of the rim doesn't get any closer to the fender. it also pulls the tire more away from the fender. for 285s tho i had to mildly roll the fenders and i added a 5mm spacer (3mm would have worked) to bring the tire back out away from the inner liner. Weldcraft does a great job of widening with no balancing issues and they also repair wheels.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Weldcraft Wheels and it's expensive. i paid "only" $175 a wheel 3 years ago. i believe that it's $225 now. it's still cheaper doing 2 than buying 4 tho. it increases the offset as the added material goes on the "inside" of the wheel so the outer part of the rim doesn't get any closer to the fender. it also pulls the tire more away from the fender. for 285s tho i had to mildly roll the fenders and i added a 5mm spacer (3mm would have worked) to bring the tire back out away from the inner liner. Weldcraft does a great job of widening with no balancing issues and they also repair wheels.


Cool,thanks!


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks for the input guys. my internet has been on the fritz so this is my first time checking in since about 2 weeks.


----------



## b18c (Mar 1, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Weldcraft Wheels and it's expensive. i paid "only" $175 a wheel 3 years ago. i believe that it's $225 now. it's still cheaper doing 2 than buying 4 tho. it increases the offset as the added material goes on the "inside" of the wheel so the outer part of the rim doesn't get any closer to the fender. it also pulls the tire more away from the fender. for 285s tho i had to mildly roll the fenders and i added a 5mm spacer (3mm would have worked) to bring the tire back out away from the inner liner. Weldcraft does a great job of widening with no balancing issues and they also repair wheels.


275/40R17 will work without rolling the fenders? does anyone have any pictures of this


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

b18c said:


> 275/40R17 will work without rolling the fenders? does anyone have any pictures of this


i did Nitto 285s without rolling but they run narrower than other brands of tires. rolling isn't that big of deal tho and then you're set for some real 275s or 285s


----------



## b18c (Mar 1, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> i did Nitto 285s without rolling but they run narrower than other brands of tires. rolling isn't that big of deal tho and then you're set for some real 275s or 285s



never rolled fenders before how do i go about doin that? so basically ur sayn i could run nitto 275 40's w/o rolling fenders?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

yes and if you look over on LS2gto.com and search for fender roller rental there are some threads of guys renting the tool you need. it isn't hard. you jack it up, take the wheel off and put the tool on the hub. you adjust the roller so it just touches the fender lip on a 45* angle. you then gently heat up the paint by moving the heat gun back and forth over the area to heat up the paint so it doesn't crack. you don't do it so hot it blistres but just like on a hot sunny day. you then crank the roller in a little to put pressure on and start sweeping it back and forth over the area from about 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock. keep the area warm and crank the roller in a tiny bit and repeat. as long as you keep it warm and don't try to so take it in too quickly you can roll it without too much trouble. it took me a few minutes to get the hang of it but i completed both sides (after putting the car on jack stand and taking the wheels off) in about a half an hour. Nittos should fit without much trouble without rolling if your car is fairly centered


----------



## b18c (Mar 1, 2009)

but all in all anyting under a 275 wont need fender rolling?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

probably not


----------

